# Valentines Gift Ideas



## Hotfishinchick (Feb 3, 2008)

*Hey Guys,*

*I know its hard finding your special someone a Valentines Gift that she will love and appreciate. There is not a better gift to give than the gift of relaxation.*

*I am a Skin Care Specialist at Studio Twenty-8 on North Palafox St. I specialize in Spa facials that include an upper body massage, Body waxing, and Make-up. If you would like me to email you any information on Valentines Packages please contact me via PM or email.*

*Sheryl*

*[email protected]*


----------

